
PwdLess: A platform-agnostic passwordless authentication server - qud
https://github.com/PwdLess/PwdLess/
======
bradknowles
So, in this context, what is a "JWT"?

~~~
grzm
JSON Web Token:

\- [https://jwt.io/introduction/](https://jwt.io/introduction/)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSON_Web_Token](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSON_Web_Token)

